

Show HN: View parentComment without scrolling up - smtddr
https://gist.github.com/SMTDDR/6dea9695b2e844460973#file-hnshowparentcomment-js

======
smtddr
Sometimes comment threads get really long on HN and if I try to scroll up to
traceback to the parent, I get confused. I could click on the link to the
comment, then click "parent", but that takes me out-of-context. So I put
together this bit of JS to do a popup that shows me the parent comment without
having to scroll anywhere or change what I'm currently looking at. Just an
idea I was playing with. You can paste it into firefox console. There's no
license or anything; I don't care what happens to this code or if I don't get
credit for it in someone else's app/extension/whatever. I just want people to
think about this concept. It'd be cool if HN just built this into the site;
maybe account-option to turn it on/off.

